# First Lathe, Logan 1875 Tooling Questions



## aztoyman (Apr 13, 2014)

Just got my first lathe. A Logan 1875. Only tooling is a 3 jaw chuck, a face plate with no dogs, a #2 MT dead center and a 4 way tool post.

I'm thinking I need at least a #2 MT live center for the tail stock, a drill chuck for the tail stock, a #3 MT dead center and dog or dogs for the face plate and some 3/8" ? HSS blanks for the 4 way. I'll need to learn how to grind bits too. I have a bench grinder with the Multi -Tool belt adapter and a wire wheel on the opposite side. Still need a stone to grind bits?

Should I just go for the Phase II wedge AXA QCTP right from the get go? Can I use HSS blanks in it or do I have to buy a cutting tool set? What parting tool?

What size and style drill chuck for the tail stock? Keyed or Keyless? I see #2 MT types up to 3/4". Once I drill a hole I need a boring tool set?

I'm totally new to this. Just going by you tube videos and reading posts as far as learning. Anybody in NW Tucson want to help out a newb?

At this point, I just need to make simple parts like bushings and shafts and turn parts down to modify as needed for my home projects. Probably just mild steel, aluminum, maybe some brass or plastic. Probably just steel for now.

I just need to tool up at this point for easy projects to learn how to use my lathe. Basic lathe operation.

This is my first post. Hope I didn't break any rules. I did a lot of searching on this site before asking.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 13, 2014)

Well let see.  I'm thinking maybe $200 for a AXA quick change, MT2 live center and a bunch of HSS blanks.  Most quick change sets come with
all the holders, like a parting tool, a knurler, tool holders a  boring bar & holder.  Although most made over the pond, they work. I wouldnt worry
too much about drive dogs a simple muffler clamp will do.  That will get you up and running.  Next a good 4 Jaw chuck.  After all we been living with
lanterns and dead centers & changing gears for more than a 100yrs.  tail stock MT2 drill chuck, atleast 1/2 inch also cheap.  A decent bench grinder
and all is well to go.  I think I paid $125 for a quick change & live center, China jobs,   but its for a light machine, good enough.
thats my thinkin
sam

edit;    a keyed chuck 3/4 would be nice   oh a set of center drillls too


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 13, 2014)

I probably always answer this way, but I really like the books "Metal Lathe for Home Machinists" by Harold Hall (he has plans for a number of useful projects that begin as fairly simple and work up in difficulty as your skills increase), and either the Soutbend or Atlas books of lathe operation for introductions.  Tubal Cain (mrpete222) on youtube has excellent videos (I seem to recall him making some bushings in one, but I could be wrong).

Just grind some HSS blanks before you spend money on fancy cutters that you don't need.  My grinding at this point is not too bad, but it was pretty lousy at first and the tool still cut aluminum and mild steel pretty well.  Pick up scrap at the local scrap yard for practice material.  

I should also add that instead of tooling-up (so to speak) for everything (and I've been guilty of this), wait and see what you want to make and then buy what you need to make it.  Enco has free shipping with a $50 purchase all the time, and most anything you might need.

-Ryan


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!  

Unless you're flush with cash, I'd slow down a bit and get to know your new lathe.   As mentioned above there are lots of great YouTube videos on just about everything you can think of.  Live center, drill chuck, some center drills, drill bits and some HSS blanks will get you going.  Buy some PVC pipe and play with it.  It cuts very easily and will let you get the feel of your lathe.

Have fun.

Steve


----------



## Franklyn (Apr 13, 2014)

Aztoyman,
Congratulations on your new lathe! I would buy a 1/2 drill chuck for the tail stock and a live center. Also I would get some brazed carbide tool bits for turning and facing. I would save the HSS tool grinding until your proficient with your lathe and not introduce a new variables(grinding tool bits is a developed skill).  you can buy ready to use 1/2 inch brazed tool bits for 3.77 each from ENCO.You also should have a dial indicator and calipers to measure your work as well as checking the lathes accuracy. It was recommended to me  on this forum to buy a machinists level to set up the lathe and it was good advice.
As you progress you will see what you need, the AXA QCTP is a great addition with a boring bar. Buy a few tool holders, parting tool holder and boring bar holder. My Logan came with an Aloris QCTP(phase II is a good alternate) and I have added many import tool holders boring bar and parting tool holders.
As previously mentioned, watch the machining videos on you tube. I would like to second Tubalcain as a great resource for the hobby machinist.
hope this helps.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies!

I didn't think I was going too tool buying crazy. After some reading and watching videos, I thought it was almost an absolute minimum. That's a good idea with the hose clamp for a dog.

I set up an account an ENCO and they gave me a heads up for a "Great Sale, One Day Only" this coming Tues.

As far as the books mentioned, I was on Amazon ready to buy a couple and some of the reviews were good, MOST were not. They're cheap enough, maybe I'll get a couple anyway.

My Union 3 jaw chuck is a little beat so I found a N.O.S. Southbend chuck with the same spindle thread cheap. After some reading, it seems I may have to machine something off the back to properly fit my Logan. Is this correct? Haven't picked it up yet. Same for any Atlas chucks?

It seems many chucks just need a back machined to fit the lathe you want it to fit. Not sure I'm ready for that yet.

As far as import stuff goes..........I love old American iron. I usually have to buy used to afford it. I'll probably go with an import QCTP since I'm not making a living with my lathe. I can't justify the cost for an Aloris at this point in time.

Thanks again for the advice. I may be making chips this week! I do my best not to do anything dangerous. If I do, at least I work in a Trauma center. )

One more thing. I will level/align it first. I do have a few mics and dial indicators from my mechanic days. Only read in .001 increments on the dial indicators though.


----------



## Redlineman (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome;

Regarding all of the stuff you want to buy, think about it this way. The reason old time machinists were so incredibly good at so many things is because they learned to use what they had, and that was very basic. Yet, the problem solving they did in making the stuff required taught them invaluable lessons that were a solid foundation for everything else they did. What they created in all of the fancy stuff we have today would not have happened without that solid foundation.

Learn it now, or go back and learn it later. All you need right now is some round stock, a grinder, and a couple of HSS bits. Learning to grind bits is one of those utterly foundational lessons and should not be skipped. Tom Griffin (Toms Techniques) does a great job explaining and demonstrating that process. Do some work and assess the results. Try a different tool profile and see what it does. Measure the result and see how good it is over the length of cut. Since you are not likely to be turning parts for NASA, measurement to a thou is just fine for now.

Make some chips, my friend!


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 14, 2014)

aztoyman said:


> #2 MT live center for the tail stock  YES
> a drill chuck for the tail stock  YES
> a #3 MT dead center and dog or dogs for the face plate  SKIP for now
> some 3/8" ? HSS blanks  YES
> ...



Welcome to the forum, enjoy your new lathe!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd agree with the above, use your lathe for a bit, turn some different materials and then figure out what you need. Then you can accumulate it at your leisure, get stuff off eBay (I got 3 Jacobs chucks off eBay for $13 once!) or on sale and not end up with a bunch of tooling that you don't use. I also agree with grinding your own bits - you can get pounds of old bits off eBay for pocket change and they're a lot more forgiving of mistakes or lack of knowledge than carbide.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies!  I'm taking the advice. I found two N.O.S American made chucks in the boxes locally, well semi local. Got a 6" 4 jaw and a 3 jaw. One  says Kalamazoo, the other Cushman. Got them WAY cheaper than on line sources. The one I got with the lathe was rusted internally and beat. It's a Union. Haven't given up on it yet. Chucked up a brand new drive shaft flange in it and stuck a dial indicator on it. Was out .011. Stuck it in the new 3 jaw and it was <.001. 

Posted up on CL requesting cheap unused tooling and got plenty of offers to dig through boxes of stuff people had and were not using. Just got to get out and about and do it. Still got sutures and staples in my back from surgery. Kind of tough to get around at this time. Sutures will be out in a few days and then I'm diggin for some HSS blanks and some center drills. All the people that offered said they would rather buy the carbide with holders than grind bits.

I got a line on a couple American made Jacobs super chucks with MT#2 taper. 1/2" and 3/4", They look new.

One of the locals that said cheap had a bunch of junk and was not cheap.

Working on getting some HSS bits and learning to grind. I have an 8" bench grinder. It's just that it has a belt on one side and a wire wheel on the other. I'll get a stone if I need one for grinding bits.

I'm sure I can get by with my 4 way but real tempted to get a QCTP.

I've got a simple first project in mind and I'm dying to build it.


----------



## Redlineman (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Az;

- I know I talk a lot about traditional methods and learning from the beginning (instead of ending up back there anyways after a lot of frustration), but I would NEVER begrudge anyone the acquisition and use of a QCTP. I just don't have the patience for the old lantern type.

- Regarding carbide, I would suggest reading this thread. It is one of the best repositories of knowledge I have ever seen on the subject.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...ses-inserts-278566/?highlight=carbide+tooling


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you everybody for the links and advice. 

ENCO has a today only 20% off and free shipping coupon codes if you spend $199. So I just got my Phase II AXA Wedge Type QCTP Kit, some 3/8" and 1/2" square HSS blanks, a couple parting tool blades, and a boring tool kit.

Mainly wanted to QCTP but had to add stuff to meet the $200 minimum. Either way, I can start cutting as soon as I get some bits...........DAMN, Gotta learn how to grind em first.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 16, 2014)

Adding a couple pics of my baby. It worked in the practice section hope it works here. The guy I bought it from didn't give me tooling but it does look like he did some work on it in recent years.

There were baggies full of the old bearings and bushings in the cabinet. ALL of them. Head stock and some other bearings and a bunch of bronze bushings. He replaced the brass label and belts too.

No broken teeth I can find, everything seems smooth and tight. Well.........to me. It's my first lathe.

It kind of "Jingles" when all the back gears? are turning. Is that normal?


----------



## drs23 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like a good machine that's been gone through recently. Enjoy!


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Apr 19, 2014)

AZtoyman,
Looks like a well maintained machine.  Good luck and God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Jon,

Just got some chucks, HSS blanks and a Phase II AXA tool post kit. Now I just have to learn how to grind the HSS blanks and either fab up an adapter to put the QCTP into the T-slot on my lathe or have the base that came with it milled to fit.

Hopefully...........I'll get to use it soon.


----------



## aztoyman (May 1, 2014)

A friend of mine had my QCTP base milled to fit the T-slot in my compound rest. I watched a bunch of videos and read a lot on grinding HSS bits. My head hurts now. 

Kind of overwhelming yet I keep hearing, "It's really easy and you're angles don't have to be perfect". Yet precise angles are always mentioned? I ground a couple on my belt grinder and they look like the ones I read about so we'll see how it goes.

Got the lathe all slicked up with the proper lubes. It's running smooth and everything seems tight. Probably will need to align it. It's sitting in a temporary location and will be for months. All I had was regular carpenters levels and some door shims under the mounts.

Stuck dead centers in the head and tailstock and touched them together. They "SEEM" to be aligned point to point. I guess I'll find out soon............... as I can find something to turn. I cant find ANYTHING laying around my garage to turn! Dang it!

I used to work in mining and construction. Scrap goodies all over the place. Not so in healthcare. What I do now. Guess I'll be headed to the industrial metal supplier soon.


----------

